# A little piece I wrote (Strings+Oboe)



## Rongtian (Jun 20, 2016)

Check out a song I wrote and tell me pros, cons, and ask me questions.xD


__
https://soundcloud.com/rongtian-yue%2Fa-normal-day


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rongtian said:


> Check out a song I wrote and tell me pros, cons, and ask me questions.xD
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/rongtian-yue%2Fa-normal-day


Who's your inspiration?


----------

